# Lost black/white AT2 paddle - Black Rock



## pbell (Oct 23, 2008)

Oh yeah, I think I found part of that paddle in my Coors Can....


----------



## deepsouthpaddler (Apr 14, 2004)

Bummer! Paddled blackrock today at lunch and didn't see a paddle, but I was busy keeping myself right side up. Full face helmet + clear creek = good idea.

On a side note... what a fun level right now.


----------



## WAV1 (Sep 20, 2004)

Thanks for posting my paddle Ture. Unfortunetly I did not have any informaiton on it. It had white duct tape on the middle of the shaft and like you said a bomber gear sticker on the right blade (or left, not sure). If found, please contact me a (303) 215-0604 or [email protected]. REWARD!!$


----------



## yakpolo (May 27, 2004)

found it below elbow falls, still in good shape

I live in Denver, but headed to OBJ for the weekend

Jason 303-333-6168


----------



## WAV1 (Sep 20, 2004)

Hi Jason, Thanks for finding my paddle. I will call you around 8am Friday, June 12th and try to catch up with you in the morning before you take off for C.B. I am in Golden an can meet you wherever you need. Here is my info: Brent, (970) 209-5637.


----------

